# Ladies: Let's talk eyebrows.



## Shimmer (Nov 6, 2007)

We all have them. We all hate  them. We all struggle to find the right size, shape, and color. 

That's why it's so sad to me to see women with superthin sparse hairless eyebrows, black liner, and globbed lipstick. 
Somewhere in her mind she thought she was hot. I don't know what brought her to that conclusion but  ladies: THIN does not equal GROOMED. It equals UNEVEN maintenance that needs to be reined in check.

Before we continue let me just say that I was guilty, and I'm paying for it still, of over plucking. I had a  line of hairs across my brows. I hated hated hate the place my brows met. I sat with tweezers and a mirror and plucked it all. I plucked it into a straight line, I plucked it into a rainbow, I plucked it into the little sperm squiggly, and I plucked it some more, pretty soon, I had almost nothing left. 

Then after plucking...actually put something back in? Oh MY GOD no. No way would I do that . 

*sigh*

Ladies. Look at your natural shape, if you still have it, go to a professional and have them shaped up to most naturally accentuate the lines of your face. DO IT. Close the window, and DO IT. You'll thank me tomorrow.

If you did what I did, you'll have a longer road to thanking me. Put the tweezers down.  Run into the bathroom, grab a liner pencil and draw your brows on the shape you want them to be. Every day. Now...pluck the hairs that live outside that color. DON'T TOUCH ANY OF THE HAIRS WHERE YOU DREW AND COLORED.  Those hairs have to grow. They're goign to look funny sticking up for a bit, but you'll be able to help that with some wax and powder. 

Brows frame our eyes ladies.
Brows give us expression and character.
Brows give an air of completion to the  makeup, the outfit, and the accessories. 


Don't mess it up by having over plucked unkempt ill groomed brows.


----------



## lara (Nov 6, 2007)

Hear, hear!

Here's a hint: if your waxer has brows approximately two hairs thick, _don't go to that waxer._


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 6, 2007)

Cheers to that Shimmer!  I think everyone needs brows...and not the ones drawn on either.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 6, 2007)

Another:

If the waxer has removed hers completely and drawn them back on....
Don't do it. 

TALK with the waxer about shapes, face shapes, etc. prior to having it done.

It's just weird to see a girl who's got GORGEOUS brows...then you get closer and they're completely drawn on...Such a startling change. :/


----------



## XShear (Nov 6, 2007)

Agreed. I always just pluck the "random" looking ones beneath my natural brow and pluck in between. I always get random complements on how "fab" my eyebrows look.

But, I've always just stuck with that routine and I still have eyebrows to thank me!


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 6, 2007)

that's my issue! I need to get the shaping done b/c I've tried to do my own (not down to a thin line but still, not normal). Still on the hunt for an awesome professional to help with shape and waxing! I will heed the warnings!~


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh, and it's hair. 
It's being ripped out of the body. It hurts.


----------



## lara (Nov 6, 2007)

I always recommend people pay the extra cost and go to a proper eyebrow shaper, not just a waxer. Having someone tweezing your brows costs a touch more and takes longer, but the results are so much better and more tailored to your face.

I've been tweezing my own brows since I was twelve and am absolutely anal about having them look nice, and doing my own upkeep means that I'm never left looking shaggy and unkempt whilst waiting for a brow appointment.


----------



## XShear (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Oh, and it's hair. 
It's being ripped out of the body. It hurts._

 

A LOT. Enough said.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_That's why it's so sad to me to see women with superthin sparse hairless eyebrows, black liner, and globbed lipstick._

 
Oh no! **runs away**


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 6, 2007)

SHHHH. I just saw you, you're gorgeous. <3


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 7, 2007)

My vote is to perfect them yourself.
I found a really good threading shop in Los Angeles when I lived about 1 1/2 hours away.  Whenever I went to see my best friend in LA, I would always get my brows threaded.  Then one time, the lady did an AWFUL job.  I cried like a baby...in the shop and for a long time afterwards.  What made it worst is that with threading it takes a LOONNNGGG time for the hair to grow back and I knew they would look awful for a long time.  I just do my own now.  I have two super pairs of Tweezerman...they were expensive but well worth it!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 7, 2007)

I totally agree with all of those great tips and observations. I'm very brow conscious and always worried about my brows looking unnatural. They are pretty sparse so I have to fill them in but I really try to keep them looking as natural as possible because I dislike that obvious "drawn in" look. I think the most important rule to follow is to stick to the natural shape and do not deviate! For me, a light handed approach also works best. Using too much pressure with an eye brow pencil can look really fake... like you used Crayola crayons lol. 

Because I wear thick, attention grabbing black glasses I feel that I have to have spectacular brows since so much attention is paid to that part of my face. For this reason I think it's important to spend the extra time in the morning getting them just right. I've picked up so many great tips from this site so keep them coming ladies! >_<


----------



## red (Nov 7, 2007)

I have naturally thin light sparse eyebrows. 
I tell ya, finally did something about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You may notice it in my fotds that the eyes look better, because I fixed those suckers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I looked for a long time for the right shade, was unhappy with the pencil. Finally found an eyeshadow that works well (Mufe espresso) - this e/s used with Mac 266 brush and a bit of clear mascara makes an emormous difference.

Shimmer


----------



## liv (Nov 7, 2007)

I am totally OBSESSED with eyebrows, and I can't stand it when mine aren't perfectly plucked.  I really keep with my natural brow shape and don't do anything drastic (I learned my lesson in 7th grade when I let my sister pluck them scarily thin, thankfully they all grew back), just pluck the obvious strays that aren't in the brow line.  I think the biggest mistake women make is trying to create whole new shapes, or trying to carve out a shape that isn't there (usually resulting in uneven shapes, "sperm" brows, the permanent surprise/furrow/tired look).  I really wouldn't reccommend someone to go to a waxer their first time getting them cleaned up...yeah plucking hurts and takes longer, but if you make a mistake with the tweezers, it's only one or two hairs, not 20.  And don't let yourself just stand in front of the mirror and pluck-pluck-pluck away...chances are you will get overzealous and pluck out wayyyy more than you should have.  

Oh, and don't SHAVE your brows for goodness sake's, it looks just terrible growing back in, and who wants stubble over their eyes?


----------



## redambition (Nov 7, 2007)

i'm having issues with mine. my beautician is a bit hit and miss with making them look good. currently they are wonderful, but i've had a few results that didn't quite work for me.


----------



## jenii (Nov 7, 2007)

I agree. My brows are their natural shape and thickness, with just a little bit of cleaning up in the middle and around the edges. I love their natural shape. I don't know what ever possessed me to go even slightly thinner than that.

But, all through high school, I had thinner brows. Which sucked since cameras with flash made them kinda disappear.

I didn't even notice that until after my baby shower, when I saw those pictures. I asked my husband "my god, do my eyebrows really look that thin?" He said they do, but he also said they looked nice.

I disagreed, so I grew them out again. It took just about two months for them to grow back in. But, due to some overplucking, they are slightly on the sparse side, so I gotta fill them in a bit now.

It sucks that I'm paying for all that plucking I did in high school. I wonder if that hair ever grows back.


----------



## Miss uppity (Nov 7, 2007)

Well said! I over plucked when i was younger and maintained this skinny line for ages! What was i thinkging! Anyway thankfully they grew back full and i've been going to a professional now. Haven't looked back i love what she's done!


----------



## mena22787 (Nov 7, 2007)

ewewewewew.  i hate the 'squiggly sperm' look!!  I'm still working on shaping my brows (i've only started plucking them like a month ago, what was i thinking going all that time w/ gorilla brows???! lollllz)


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 7, 2007)

what about threading girls! It's a indian thing. I have been going to a salon to get my eyebrows threaded, and now its like a big thing here. Everyone does it, not just indians. Your eyebrows come out PERFECTly lined. believe me, they come out soo perfect. You guys should go to a local Indian salon near you and ask them. Let me just say it does hurt, but beauty is pain. you will not be dissapointed with the results at all.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 7, 2007)

I TOTALLY AGREE SHIMMER! when i was like 13/14 i first plucked my brows quite thin and i thought it looked hot lol! then i made them thinner which made me look older but then last year i started using a brow pencil and i decided to grow them coz i thought theyd look better.. and when i joined specktra i saw all u lovely ladies with gorgeous thick/perfect/shaped brows i just had to do the same! so i let them grow for about 2 weeks then plucked them into shape and they have really changed the way i look and i look more mature THANKS SPECKTRA!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 7, 2007)

I love my thick brows and get compliments all the time. I maintain them myself by tweezing the extra hairs.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 7, 2007)

I just recently heard the term 'sideways commas' referring to eyebrows...ha, ha

I tried something on my own...then saw a MUA on tv do the same thing - it really works well too. You comb the eyebrows down with an unused mascara wand and then trim at the bottom with scissors. It makes the hairs lay quite nicely.

I have really thick eyebrows that I think grow out daily! ugh. Also, take a picture of yourself to see how your brows look. I look at older pictures and hated how my brows looked


----------



## aziajs (Nov 7, 2007)

I pluck and shape my own eyebrows.  It's the best way to do it.  No matter how articulate you are you can't completely convey the look you want to a waxer, threader, plucker...and what they feel might look best on your face might not coincide with what you like.  I look at my face everyday so I know it the best and I know what looks good and what I like.


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 7, 2007)

I FINALLY have found the perfect shape, and perfect way to shade them in.  Oh I am so happy with them now.  I have a scar in my left eyebrow because I was a clumsy child and now the hair doesn't grow in this one little spot so I have to fill that in all the time haha


----------

